# New SDG books



## Randall Pederson (Jan 20, 2004)

For 2004, SDG plans (tentatively) to release the following titles:

* Dealing With Sin In Our Children - Arthur Hildersham (32 pp booklet)
* The Character of an Upright Man - Richard Steele (MUST HAVE)
* Worthy Is the Lamb - Puritan Poetry
* The Puritan Pulpit: Jonathan Edwards (Volume 1 of the American Puritans)
* Help For Distressed Parents - Cotton Mather (40 pp bklt)
* The Christian's Labor and Reward - William Gurnall
* The Wiles of Satan - William Spurstowe (MUST HAVE)
* A Tender Conscience - Timothy Cruso (MUST HAVE)
* The Puritan Pulpit: Thomas Watson (Volume 1 of the English Puritans)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 20, 2004)

Drool, drool, slobber slobber.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 21, 2004)

Why is SDG reprinting more of Edwards when others have already done so? Isn't that a waste of time and money, especially when they are having such financial strains now? Perhpas you publishing wizards could enlighten me.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 21, 2004)

so they can make money ehh

drool drool drooll

blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 21, 2004)

[quote:49aea21a9e][i:49aea21a9e]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:49aea21a9e]
so they can make money ehh

drool drool drooll

blade [/quote:49aea21a9e]

That was my thought too but I wanted to see if there were other factors I don't know about


----------



## rchapman (Jan 21, 2004)

*Ohhhh!!*

drool, drool, and so on. So many glorious books and so little time (and money)!!


----------



## interested_one (Mar 10, 2004)

*What is...?*

Just out of curiosity what is SDG? I never heard that before. 

interested_one

[Edited on 3-10-2004 by interested_one]


----------



## Reena Wilms (Mar 10, 2004)

Dear interested_one,

Soli Deo Gloria is one of the best publishers of puritan books.

You can check out there website :
http://www.sdgbooks.com

Ralph


----------

